# Frozen mussels



## irngaston (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if we can eat mussels that have been frozen foe 1 year?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2011)

You know, I'm not sure.  It would depend on how cold your freezer stays.  Do they smell fishy? Maybe defrost and smell one.  They won't taste the same as fresh, but I've used frozen shrimp, fish, and smoked salmon from frozen after a year, and they've been fine.  

Are they still in the shell?

Maybe cook in beer or wine.  

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not sure, I've only ever bought fresh.

Welcome to DC.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 9, 2011)

If they are in krivac , yes! Heat them in boiling water (in the bag) for 5 mins or longer untill hot. Make a sauce , and pour over mussels. Or add the mussels to the sauce and heat together. Any sauce you like with fish is fine , the norm is white wine ,garlic ,onion, parsleyAnd olive oil.
  Also , since they are frozen , don't worry about any that are unopened they are fine.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 10, 2011)

many pizza places near us serve mussels that were once frozen on the half shell. 

they simply place the in a deep saute pan covered in (i prefer spicy) tomato sauce, and let simmer for 10 minutes or less until defrosted and just cooked through.

the sauce will hide a lot of the freezer, fishy, or off tastes.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a "use by" date on the package? Or contact the company and ask them.


----------

